# Stanless Steel banding



## albo2 (Oct 4, 2011)

Just being a bit lazy, does any one know where you get the banding machines for the stanless strapping ala Gav kiwiEV


----------



## evnz (Jul 24, 2010)

I use to get some from my local hire company they had the clamping tool also other wise engineering suply is it strong enough ( for batteries ?)


----------

